

PaperKarma - Automatically Unsubscribe From Junk Mail (Android) - 7c8011dda3f3b
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/02/09/new-app-hands-on-snap-photos-of-your-junk-mail-with-paperkarma-watch-it-automatically-id-them-and-unsubscribe-you-saving-earth-one-letter-at-a-time/

======
cleverjake
This is actually available on all platforms. I installed it on my iPhone last
night

